# 6 Highly Creative Smart Car Modifications [*PICS*]



## virtuexru (Jul 17, 2008)

Stumbled onto this via StumbleUpon, thought it was pretty cool. Looks photoshopped but still some great concepts nonetheless :bigpimp:.










Check out the rest here: http://elitemotorcars.com/blog/2008/11/off-beat/6-highly-creative-smart-car-modifications/

Smart Car Lamborghini
Smart Car Ferrari
Smart Car Porsche
Smart Car Porsche Targa
Smart Car Corvette
Smart Car Audi A3


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

virtuexru said:


>


that would be cool :yikes:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

:aty:


----------



## virtuexru (Jul 17, 2008)

TeamM3 said:


> that would be cool :yikes:


LOL. Nice fish.


----------



## virtuexru (Jul 17, 2008)

"Smorsche"


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Not hot...


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

virtuexru said:


> "Smorsche"


Go-kart! :thumbup:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

GBauer said:


> Go-kart! :thumbup:


Where the hell do you put your legs?


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

big-tex said:


> Where the hell do you put your legs?


I think the engine is in the back on those. Not sure though...

Regardless, they do make a nice, little crumple-zone...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

big-tex said:


> Where the hell do you put your legs?


What do you think is holding up the front bumper? :rofl:


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

That is awesome! I want a Sme30 M3.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

GBauer said:


> I think the engine is in the back on those. Not sure though...
> 
> Regardless, they do make a nice, little crumple-zone...





TeamM3 said:


> What do you think is holding up the front bumper? :rofl:


:rofl::rofl: Good incentive not to rearend anyone...


----------



## virtuexru (Jul 17, 2008)

big-tex said:


> :rofl::rofl: Good incentive not to rearend anyone...


Haha, imagine flying 120MPH in that thing down the highway?


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

virtuexru said:


> Haha, imagine flying 120MPH in that thing down the highway?


No thanks.  120 was enough in my car with the top down. I wouldn't want to do in something that little.. and square.


----------



## virtuexru (Jul 17, 2008)

big-tex said:


> No thanks.  120 was enough in my car with the top down. I wouldn't want to do in something that little.. and square.


It was a joke :bawling::tsk::eeps:


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

virtuexru said:


> It was a joke :bawling::tsk::eeps:


I know that, but it never hurts to imagine. Sorta like imagining a date with jessica alba...


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

The site says it's a photoshop. Funny though


----------



## virtuexru (Jul 17, 2008)

big-tex said:


> I know that, but it never hurts to imagine. Sorta like imagining a date with jessica alba...


Or Jessica Biel... mmmm


----------



## Philip81193 (Sep 21, 2008)

virtuexru said:


>


Look at those brake rotors! :yikes: I want one :bigpimp:


----------



## Philip81193 (Sep 21, 2008)

How about the Lambo-Look-Alike with one of ^those^ engines, 'eh? 
I'll take mine in blue


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

They look like a blast to drive! I'd buy one


----------

